# Uncinectomy Coding



## csmith80 (Sep 16, 2008)

I have a physician who has performed the following endoscopic sinus procedures for a patient.  On the left side, he performed a concha bullosa resection with a partial middle turbinate reduction and he also resected the uncinate process.  He also performed 31254 and 31256.  On the right side he partially reduced the middle turbinate and performed a 31256 and 31254.  Is there a code for the uncinectomy done endoscopically?


----------



## mbort (Sep 17, 2008)

In the 31201 (which is an open procedure) the unicinate process is removed so I am wondering, and I didnt look, I'll leave that up to you to compare with your documentation, if the 31555 will work endoscopically?  take a peek and see what you think.


Mary


----------

